# unmedicated IUI



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I have been referred to a fertility specialist as we have been trying for three years.  I have had all my bloods done and an internal ultrasound, he has done three SA counts.  He is borderline normal my results have all come back fine.  I am booked in to have an HSG on cycle day 3!! eeew!!

Then we are back to the clinic, she has said as I ovulate normally I will be likely having an unmedicated IUI, just wondered if anyone else has been through this and could share there experience with me, also my HSG, cycle day 3, messy  ??  has anyone else had this so early in the cycle??

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

21 views and no replies


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Had hsg 10 days into cycle. 3 days seems very early.


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

I've also had a HSG, but again it was around day 10.  I remember the nurse asking how long AF was, so she could schedule it after that.  

My DH is awaiting a referral for a 'swim up' test and depending on the result, will dictate whether we go for IUI or IVF.  By the sounds of things, although I ov regularly, the IUI would be a medicated cycle. 

Dewey.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I also had the HSG around CD10. I've had three IUI cycles just using Clomid although I ovualte normally. My consultant said this would just "guarantee" ovulation and he gave us odds similar to those of a couple who had just started to try naturally so around 20%.

The process will be the same, I guess; transvaginal scans from about CD8, using ovulation predictor kits and going in for basting about 36 hours after a +ve OPK [LH surge].

Good luck!


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I've just had my 3rd unmedicated IUI about 2 hours ago and am now resting on the sofa, immediately looking on fertility friends at IUI and 2WW threads!
I can't remember what HSG is. Can you enlighten me please?
I apparently ovulate normally, but this time it was a week late (day21!) but my cycle is not too regular so I'm hoping all is fine.  My clinic have been v supportive and I've found the scans and actual IUI quite easy.  It's the waiting that I'm not too good at...
Good luck with your treatment
Sal x


----------



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, thanks for all your answers girls Sal, an HSG is when they put a catheter through your cervic and pump dye through your tubes to see if they are clear, I am thinking CD3 is going to be way to early!  so your on your third IUI, good luck lets hope its a sticky one, and your 2ww flys by. X


----------



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi 

Probably too late but here goes.  I recently had a HyCoSy (HSG). Was told it should be between day 5 - 10 of your cycle - after AF. I had mine on Day6.
Didn't have any cramps, pains etc. Think it could be painful if your tube are perhaps blocked. Ask the consultant about your follicles if possible. As/if it's 3D, he'll be able to see it..
Hope it'll be fine/was fine with no cramps/pain.


----------



## Mrs Gooders (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, my HSG was cancelled as I was stil bleeding and the risk of infection was to high.  I am now having it done on cycle day 17 not great but at least I wont be bleeding. X


----------

